# Unterschiede zwischen ZR 6.0 und LE



## mibooo (18. Dezember 2014)

Hi!
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike und dabei an den beiden ZR Race 6.0 und LE hängen geblieben. 
Beide sind genau in meinem Preislimit.

Von den Schaltungskomponenten her sind sie identisch. 
Aber in der Kurbel und Innenlager sind nicht identisch. Die größten Unterschiede liegt jedoch in der Bremse und der Gabel. 

Sind die Bremse und Gabel der LE Version etwas hochwertiger? Macht sich das etwas im Gewicht bemerkbar?


Bin für ein paar Tips und Hinweise für meine Entscheidungsfindung hilfreich...

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-race-29/zr-race-29-60/

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/hardtail/zr-race-29/zr-race-29-le/


----------



## help (19. Dezember 2014)

Also haben beide gute Gabeln, bei den Bremsen hat die Guide die Nase vorn(wobei die Shimano auch solide ist). Was du beachten solltest ist, dass das LE den alten Rahmen ohne "Tapered Steerer" hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mibooo (19. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

Danke für deine Hilfe. Wenn ich das mit dem "Tapered Steerer" richtig verstanden habe, dann kann man damit auch Gabeln mit konischem Schaft einbauen? Wäre jetzt in meinem Fall zweitrangig, da die vorhandene Gabel sicher bleiben wird.

Kann bei der Guide R wegen der vier Kolben eher das Problem von klemmenden/ungleichmäßig ausfahrbaren Kolben passieren?


----------



## Nezzar (19. Dezember 2014)

Grundsätzlich wirst du mit beiden glücklich werden. Keins von beiden hat irgendwelchen Schwächen in der Ausstatung.

Wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, würd ich allerdings zum 6.0 greifen. Gründe: Rock Shox Gabel und Shimano Bremsen. Beide sind super einfach zu warten (falls du das selbst machen willst) und zuverlässig. Die Guide-Bremsen sind zwar schon nett. Ob du am 100mm Hardtail jetzt aber wirklich eine 4-Kolben-Bremse brauchst, ist aber IMO fragwürdig. Mit den Shimano-Bremsen hast du außerdem links und rechts jeweils eine Schelle weniger.

Das LE hat übrigens auch eine andere Übersetzung (42/32/22 vs. 40/30/22). Du wirst wahrscheinlich beide treten können, aber vllt ist das nachher das Zünglein an der Waage.


----------



## bik3rid3r (19. Dezember 2014)

mibooo schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit dem "Tapered Steerer" richtig verstanden habe, dann kann man damit auch Gabeln mit konischem Schaft einbauen? Wäre jetzt in meinem Fall zweitrangig, da die vorhandene Gabel sicher bleiben wird.


Ich würde das 6.0 nehmen. Mit dem konischen Steuerrohr bist du flexibler, falls du später doch mal die Gabel tauschen möchtest. Außerdem ist die Reba besser (und wartungsfreundlicher) als die Fox Evolution.


----------



## mibooo (20. Dezember 2014)

Ausdauer und Kondition hole ich mir viel mit dem Rennrad.
Will mit dem Radon will ich viel Technik üben, sprich Trails fahren. Enge Kehren, bergab und bergauf. Deshalb kein Carbonrahmen. Aber natürlich auch mal ne Tour über ein paar Stunden. 

So wie ich es hier raushöre geht geht die Tendenz eher zum 6.0. schwarz ist wohl auch besser-vom Dreck her.


----------

